
Om Next demo at ClojureNYC [video] - hadronzoo
http://livestream.com/intentmedia/events/4386134
======
hadronzoo
Repo for the TodoMVC demo: [https://github.com/swannodette/om-next-
demo](https://github.com/swannodette/om-next-demo)

